# Seedling Update in the last 6 Months



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 19, 2019)

The first set shows seedlings of Paphiopedilum vini color maudiae type hybrd x delenatii that I made. 
They are in 4inch round pot with orchiata & perlite based mix with hydroton balls at the bottom for excellent drainage and aeration. Even the tiniest ones are catching up quite well. The leaves are starting to show more patterns now. 

The second set is Norito Hasegawa (armeniacum x malipoense) from Hillsview. 
These are in 3.75inch square pot. 

All are growing under T8 inflorescent tubes.


----------



## abax (Dec 19, 2019)

Very nice, healthy babies. I look forward to seeing
them again as they grow.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2020)

Nice. At first I didn't realize those are progress photos.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 7, 2020)

abax said:


> Very nice, healthy babies. I look forward to seeing
> them again as they grow.


I will surely update in about one year from now on. By then, they will hopefully be much larger than they are now.


----------

